# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  كيفية الحفاظ على نضارة الوجه وتجنب الإصابة بحبوب الوجه

## بسمه

_البعد عن القلق والتوتر النفسى
_الإكثار من تناول الخضروات والفواكه الطازجة والتى تحتوى على الفيتامينات التى تضفى على البشرة النعومة والنضارة
_ممارسة الرياضة وأبسطها رياضة المشى والبعد عن التدخين والسهر.
_إستخدام عسل النحل
_التقليل من استخدام مساحيق الوجه والكريمات واستخدام الأنواع المعروفة منها
_البعد عن إجراء الرجيم القاسى
_الحرص كل الحرص من التعرض لأشعة الشمس لفترات طويلة
_الإعتدال فى تناول السكريات والنشويات حتى ينعم الجميع بوجه نضر وصحة جيدة.

----------


## rand yanal

راااااااااااااااااااائع ,, سلمت يداكي ..  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اكيد فدتينا تسلميلي  :Smile:

----------


## بسمه

> راااااااااااااااااااائع ,, سلمت يداكي ..


شكــــرا لك رند  :Smile:

----------


## بسمه

> اكيد فدتينا تسلميلي


 ان شاء الله دائما نطرح شي فيه افاده للجميع  شـكـــرا لك طوق الياسمين  :Smile:

----------


## بيلسان

والله معلومات مفيده والعسل انا استعملتو جد انو راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع شكرا بسسسسوووومه على الموضوووع

----------


## بسمه

> والله معلومات مفيده والعسل انا استعملتو جد انو راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع شكرا بسسسسوووومه على الموضوووع


العــــفــو بيــســو  .. شكرا الك  :Icon18:

----------


## marwa hawatmeh

thank you sooo much

----------


## دموع الغصون

معلومات ونصائح قيمة لكن بنظري أهم نقطة هي التوتر و القلق ازا كانت النفسيه مرتاحه طبيعي البشره تكون مرتاحه 
مشكورة " بسمه "

----------


## shams spring

*توصيات قيمة ومعلومات مفيدة 
اشكرك على هذا الطرح ^_^*

----------


## مادلين

كتير نايس ميرسي ....

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

يسلمو دياتك 

بسمه

----------

